
Using Neural Networks to Find Answers in Tables - polm23
https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/04/using-neural-networks-to-find-answers.html
======
kube-system
This sounds very useful as way to quickly dig through data when doing
research... then you can always go back and verify the model's conclusions
later if you need to.

What makes me nervous though, is that I can easily see this becoming a scary
consumer product people would trust at face value. A la, a Google Quick Answer
box on steroids that's more difficult to verify.

~~~
anonytrary
We already have this problem, and Google's "search" widgets (e.g. dictionary,
snippets, Q&A) are probably a big offender. Falsehoods are everywhere, but
people tend to arrive at the truth, and once they do, the truth tends to go
viral and flood fill over the falsehoods. What scares me is how easy it would
be to create higher-order falsehoods. For example, X, Y, and Z are all false,
but corroborate each other, making all of them more believable. These
"regions" of falseness already trap millions of people today into throwing
away their money -- think pyramid schemes, cults, etc.

I think you're absolutely right that this only going to be exacerbated.

~~~
therealcamino
The caramelized onion scandal on steroids...

[https://gizmodo.com/googles-algorithm-is-lying-to-you-
about-...](https://gizmodo.com/googles-algorithm-is-lying-to-you-about-onions-
and-blam-1793057789)

------
dzhiurgis
How does this relate to Google Sheets "Explore" feature I've used it couple
times and then got disappointed in one or two ways. But otherwise it helped me
to quickly plot and analyse 3k rows.

------
thomasqm
why not just use nlp to generate sql from the query /s

~~~
tearex
Seq2SQL: Generating Structured Queries from Natural Language using
Reinforcement Learning
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.00103](https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.00103))

